# Network Monitor s/w



## anirbandd (Dec 12, 2012)

i am in need of a 3rd party network monitor s/w. need just the basics, ie, it would log when the net was connected and how much data was transferred and when it was disabled. anything additional will be welcome, but not needed. should not cause much load on cpu, and should start with windows startup. 

any idea about microsoft's network monitor 3??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2012)

net is always connected if connection is configured as pppoe type/cable broadband.if you meant bridge/dialer connection then only it is possible.take a look at networx:
Bandwidth monitor, bandwidth speed test, bandwidth and traffic monitoring tool for Windows


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 12, 2012)

Kingsoft PC Doctor - Download

it has a very good n/w monitor-n/w usage sorted by application,hour,date,week,month etc.You can also manually disable/enable n/w access.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 13, 2012)

thanks for the replies! i'll try both and post back 

networx is awesome.. gonna stick with it. thanks to both of ya for helping!!


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 16, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> networx is awesome.. gonna stick with it. thanks to both of ya for helping!!



^+1.. Was about to suggest the same. It is a good lightweight tool which runs in background...


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 16, 2012)

^^Mafia: City of Lost Heaven... definitely one of the best i have played.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 16, 2012)

DU Meter or NetMeter.. I prefer DU meter


----------



## Flash (Dec 16, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Kingsoft PC Doctor - Download
> 
> it has a very good n/w monitor-n/w usage sorted by application,hour,date,week,month etc.You can also manually disable/enable n/w access.



That's my fav.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 18, 2012)

I find netwox to suit my needs..


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 20, 2013)

i will prefer NetWorx , available all of in world ..


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 28, 2014)

for Ubuntu  Linux or Linux Mint ??? Like  NetWorx .

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> net is always connected if connection is configured as pppoe type/cable broadband.if you meant bridge/dialer connection then only it is possible.take a look at networx:
> Bandwidth monitor, bandwidth speed test, bandwidth and traffic monitoring tool for Windows



in office , 10PC ,with broadband connection (share one BB  business plan ) . I want to known from Master PC , which user usages how many data(download +upload ). is it possible  . then which software I will used for that . thank you.


----------



## kml420 (Aug 3, 2014)

Try NetSpeedMonitor


----------



## ramakanta (Aug 13, 2014)

#12 





> in office , 10PC ,with broadband connection (share one BB business plan ) . I want to known from Master PC , which user usages how many data(download +upload ). is it possible . then which software I will used for that .



is it  perfect software . 10-Strike Bandwidth Monitor! 10-Strike Bandwidth Monitor - Network Bandwidth Monitoring Program for Windows (Monitor Network Traffic and Internet Usage)


----------



## ramakanta (Aug 29, 2014)

*s28.postimg.org/jjfusbtbt/Untitled.jpg

this is the whole system configuration . any idea ???


----------

